# Mother Russia statue



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

I have known about this statue for a long time but haven't seen many photos of it. Also known as Mother of Russia, Rodina Mat' Zovyot! (Mother Motherland is calling), this statue is located on Mamayev Kurgan, a memorial complex on top of a hill near Volgograd, Russia, where the Battle of Stalingrad took place. 

It was formerly the tallest statue in the world - overtaking the Statue of Liberty in 1967 with its steel sword reaching 82 m, the statue itself is 52 m high. It is made of concrete, and there are no foundations or pilings, the statue is held on the plinth by its own weight. The sword is 90 feet long and 14 tons. The scarf blowing away behind her neck is 250 tons. 

It was overtaken by an even lesser known statue, the Ushiku Daibutsu (Buddha) statue near Tokyo. That statue is 120 m, and will be overtaken itself by the Chief Crazy Horse memorial in America (some 170-200 m high)

Anyway, here are some pics. An article in a structures book I own remarks "she is somewhat sparsely clad." I might point out this statue may hold the record for largest breasts in the world. :runaway: 














































Huge pics at this site: http://maruska.dyndns.org/meeting/2002/racconto/07_russia_stalingrado.ep


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

You're right, she certainly has an excellent pair. Too bad they're not natural. ;p


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

huge statue

seems like from a scifi movie


----------



## Origin (Feb 10, 2006)

It so very huge how can build ;;


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

She's also got thunder thighs, but it's certainly a stirring monument. I love it.


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

She's one big girl. Looks good.


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

Biggest breast ever


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

amazing! i like this statue


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I hate fake tits.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

I've always loved this statue. I guess it's very underrated (because its in Russia, or that's its not in a city?)


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Seen it before, and still am impressed! Utterly massive!


----------



## nemtirev (Jun 5, 2008)

Eugeny Plushenko is from this city.Nice city (former Stalingrad).
There are a lot of tourists from all over the world there


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

MOther Motherland in Kiev, 102m


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't like that huge statue. It's too bombastic. It commemorates itself, not the fallen.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

I had never even heard of it until a month or two ago.


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

The first one is gigantic piece of art, the second one is gigantic piece of ........


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful statue another wonder of the world IMO 10/10


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't like this statue much hno:...


----------



## romanamerican (Apr 28, 2007)

majestic but not very nice, it gives a sense of decadence, don't know why....


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

First one is crap! Second one in nice!


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Okrojsha said:


> The first one is gigantic piece of art, the second one is gigantic piece of ........


:lol:


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

^^ I definitely did not intend to insult any Ukrainians out there, it's just that the first one strikes me as very artistic on a gigantic scale while the second one simply did not do for me. :cheers:


----------



## ze89davi (Sep 17, 2008)

the statue of our lady of guardia, Tortona ( genoa). 14 metres.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!! Awesome. Keep posting.............


----------



## carmona-medellin (Jun 9, 2007)

La estatua "Mother Russia" es para mi la mejor estatua en el mundo mucho mejor que el buda, el cristo redentor, la de la libertad.. me parece espectacular


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

The Motherland statue is leaning and is in danger of collapse! This is due to rising water levels and the fact that the massive statue is not attached to the ground, it is simply held there by its weight. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8040471.stm


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice, I like


----------



## Blindfold (Jan 22, 2006)

I've known about this statue since childhood and its truly magnificent. The sheer scale of it blows me away. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

This statue is fantastic! Of stunning realism!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The sword is only 82m high? It looks a lot taller than that.


----------

